# equipment question



## jfinch (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay I am going to get some surf fishing equipment so I can fish while the family plays at the beach. We make it to the Fort Morgan area about twice a year so obviously I don't want to drop a ton of cash. My son likes to "Catch" not much on Fishing yet, but he is only 6.I don't want to have to replace stuff every year I want to add to the equipment because therewill betwo and eventually 3 of us fishing hopefully. Little guy is only 3. 

Rods: I have looked online at the Diawa Sealine series Surf rods. The price is right on them but how do they hold up? Would I be better off with the Ugly Stik? They are a little more money but not much more. What would be the best length to get fora first rod? From my searching and reading 10-12ft seems to be the norm. Is there anything else to consider that is in a similar price point?

Reels: Waters seem to get real muddy here. I have read some good things about the Diawa Black Gold and the Emcast. I know that Penn used to be the gold standard but they seem to get lukewarm reception on their newer stuff. They do however have several offerings in the sub $100 catergory. Are they worth a look?

Line: Braid or Mono?

I will stop there for my first post so it doesn't become a dissertation yet.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

First welcome to the forum, i will start by telling you what i use i have a 12 ft rod with a penn 850ssm reel and has 30lb power pro on it i feel it works much better in the surf than mono it does not stretch and its diam. is that of 6lb test so you can cast a mile if you look on craigs list and such or e-bay or the for sale section here you can normally pick up a penn 850 or 750 for around 85 also if you want to just save some money for your first set up i would go to wally world get a ugly stick 12ft. and a cheap priced large spinning reel then go from there but for a good setup plan on spending at the least $120 thats what i paid for my rod and reel and that was a good price so happy hunting and good luck fishing


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree with shanelane. If you are only going to be here a couple times a year you can always get a cheap shakespear rod and real combo. By far not the best but I have a couple that have lasted me several years with proper care. However I also have a 12 ugly stik and love it. Have several daiwa reals and rods as well, and love them. Never used the emcast but I hear its pretty sweet.


----------



## jfinch (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the help.

Well I scored a 9' Mako Combo at Bass Pro for $40. So I got the rod and reel part down. I spooled it with Sufix Siege 17lb last night. They are giving a $6 rebate on two 330 yd spools soI bought an 8lb for my lighter rigs. Now I have a question about shock leader. Is it really necessary? What I have read is fighre 10lbs per ounce of weight. I was figuring I would be using a 3 oz pyramid so do I need a 30lb shock leader or will the 17lb line hold up? If I need the shock leader I will get a small spool and use it for that and tying my rigs. I think 30lb would be good for that as well. And If anybody has any pointers for the Fort Morgan area between Bon Secur and the Fort. They would be appreciated as well.

Thanks,


----------

